# Racing Pigeon got there first 20 mile toss



## Razor (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi,
My youngsters(all 9 not more than 6 months old) got there first 20 mile toss today. I called my dad who was at home to keep time when they arrived. All returned home in 20 minutes, I don't know if that's any good but I'm happy all came back home safety. I want to go further, but currently live in Hawaii and cant go any further than 30 miles besides shipping them to neighboring islands.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Mine have taken all day from 20 miles


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Razor said:


> Hi,
> My youngsters(all 9 not more than 6 months old) got there first 20 mile toss today. I called my dad who was at home to keep time when they arrived. All returned home in 20 minutes, I don't know if that's any good but I'm happy all came back home safety. I want to go further, but currently live in Hawaii and cant go any further than 30 miles besides shipping them to neighboring islands.


20 miles in 20 minutes is outstanding...thats equal to 60miles an hour..thats fast!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

that was good about a minute per mile. I got the same problem that you have i live in puerto rico and the most i can fly them is about 100 miles long or 35 miles wide more than that i have to ship them to neighboring islands and not to sure about tossing them over the atlantic or caribbean. So most my tosses are about 25 miles and sometimes about 90 miles.


----------



## Razor (Jul 25, 2010)

Google Earth says 25 miles but pigeons don't take the road, so I just estimate about 20 miles. I was worried at first because I flew them at the other side of the island, so they had to fly over a mountain to return home. I'll post pictures of them soon..


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Airbaby said:


> Mine have taken all day from 20 miles


sound just like mine


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

last year i took mines out for 28 air miles and they took all day.

they were doing good at 10 miles and i made a big jump and i was almost afraid they wouldent come back lol.


----------



## Razor (Jul 25, 2010)

The parents of the youngsters I flew, I got from a retired club pigeon racer and only got them for $10 a pair. If I ever decide to join a club and race them, he said these pigeons will be most likely in the top 10.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Razor said:


> The parents of the youngsters I flew, I got from a retired club pigeon racer and only got them for $10 a pair. If I ever decide to join a club and race them, he said these pigeons will be most likely in the top 10.


That may or may not come to be true. But keep in mind that there is more to pigeon racing than "the birds".

The way they are fed, handled, trained, medicated, housed, etc., all have a huge part in your racing standings.

Many (maybe even most) homing pigeons, have the potential to "be in the top 10%, depending on who is actually handling them. Racing pigeon diplomas and awards, can not be bought. They have to be earned. Being in the "top 10" is easy. If there are only 12 birds in the race. 

I could get some of the best young racing pigeons in the world, and screw them up so bad that it would be embarrassing. Trust me on that. 

Glad you are joining the hobby. I highly recommend joining a racing club. It is a little expensive and a lot of work. But worth it in my opinion. Fantastic sport. The poor mans race horses.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Razor said:


> Google Earth says 25 miles but pigeons don't take the road, so I just estimate about 20 miles. I was worried at first because I flew them at the other side of the island, so they had to fly over a mountain to return home. I'll post pictures of them soon..


wow what a flock  they sure sound amazing pictures will do it cant wait to see them


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Razor said:


> Hi,
> My youngsters(all 9 not more than 6 months old) got there first 20 mile toss today. I called my dad who was at home to keep time when they arrived. All returned home in 20 minutes, I don't know if that's any good but I'm happy all came back home safety. I want to go further, but currently live in Hawaii and cant go any further than 30 miles besides shipping them to neighboring islands.


Razor... what island you live at? I live in Lahaina, Maui


----------



## Razor (Jul 25, 2010)

I live in Central Oahu.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

on man,
took my young birds for a 26 mile toss and they took 48 mins to get home,..


----------



## Razor (Jul 25, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> That may or may not come to be true. But keep in mind that there is more to pigeon racing than "the birds".
> 
> The way they are fed, handled, trained, medicated, housed, etc., all have a huge part in your racing standings.
> 
> ...


How much does it cost to race your birds btw?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Razor said:


> I live in Central Oahu.


wow. The island of Oahu is loaded with pigeon fanciers. Roller pigeons, show/ fancy pigeons and racing pigeons, etc... I believe they started their YB race this past weekend.


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Razor said:


> Google Earth says 25 miles but pigeons don't take the road, so I just estimate about 20 miles. I was worried at first because I flew them at the other side of the island, so they had to fly over a mountain to return home. I'll post pictures of them soon..


I use Google Earth and the measuring tool to mark a straight line as the *Crow flies*  from one feature to another on the satellite image, It is as accurate as most hand held GPS units and as the *Pigeon files* as well +- 100 ft LOL

Mike,


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Razor said:


> How much does it cost to race your birds btw?


That is a tough question to answer accurately. You can spend a lot or a little. But not counting materials to build loft/s, clocking equipment, feed, waterers, grit, meds, supplements, bands, etc, etc. The AU fees are I believe 25 or so dollars per year. Our Combine fees are 30 bucks per year. Our club fees are 15 bucks per year. To race young bird season, it is $173 (for the fall racing). To race old birds, it is approximately $225 per season (spring time).

Not to mention wear and tear on vehicles in training, and gasoline for that also.

Starting from scratch, you can figure a minimum of one thousand per year, and that is way cheaper than most of us put out. I started two years ago and probably have 6 grand in it up to this point. Don't have records. Just estimating.

Many a young flyer can do it for just the bare essentials. Gifted birds. Loaner clock. Cheap feed. Cheap grit and waterers. Home made nesting bowls and nesting boxes, etc. I guess you could even just train when you are going somewhere for some other purpose and not take trips specifically to train the birds.

In a nutshell, some spend thousands and thousands of dollars annually. Some spend a few hundred dollars. Both types can win and lose. Both types can have fun or not. Both types can be obsessed with the sport. Most people that do not race pigeons, will think that you are a little off for doing so. Many neighbors will complain, no matter how you explain it to them.

I think I just talked myself out of racing next year. (just kidding)


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree with conditionfreak..racing pigeons maybe the poor mans thoroughbred but the cost of ownership adds up quick. Then again money isn't everything and the joy of the sport makes it worth every penny..but it isn't cheap. Most items you will need or want for your birds or loft you will have to order online. Even though the listed prices seem reasonable in the Pigeon Supply House catalogs..just figure the real cost almost double with the shipping.


----------



## Razor (Jul 25, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> That is a tough question to answer accurately. You can spend a lot or a little. But not counting materials to build loft/s, clocking equipment, feed, waterers, grit, meds, supplements, bands, etc, etc. The AU fees are I believe 25 or so dollars per year. Our Combine fees are 30 bucks per year. Our club fees are 15 bucks per year. To race young bird season, it is $173 (for the fall racing). To race old birds, it is approximately $225 per season (spring time).
> 
> Not to mention wear and tear on vehicles in training, and gasoline for that also.
> 
> ...


WOW! I didn't know it cost that much to race a pigeon. Does it cost less if your only going to race a couple birds , or is the price all the same?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

It costs like 65$ to race a year here, but then you pay 2.25$ per bird when shipping to race. It might cost more for you though because your on an island it might cost more to ship.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Each Combine and each Club probably have different costs. Mine charges a one time fee for each season (old birds and young birds), and then you can send up to twenty five birds per race, with no additional costs. But, as indicated above, some clubs charge "per bird", but have a lower "season cost". We also allow someone to send "trainers" for .25 cents each, that get released a half hour after the racers, but do not count in the race. You can send as many "trainers" as you desire.

To answer your question directly. If you were a member of my club and combine, you would have to pay the entire cost of a "season" (YB or OB), even if you only owned one bird to ship to any or all races. So, if you had a team of four very good birds and you were a member of my club. Just to send them four birds to all of the races for two seasons (young birds in the fall and old birds in the spring), it would cost you approximately $400.00 just for the shipping. That does not include all of the dues and such that I mentioned in my previous posting. Also keep in mind, that if you pay $225.00 up front, for a "season" of young bird racing, and you lose all four of your birds on the first race (they never come home), (trust me, it could happen). Then you do not get a refund and basically paid 400 dollars to have your four birds taken away and never to be seen again. 

But other clubs differ. Chech what is available to you in your area.

I haven't even mentioned the costs that "could" be incurred in pigeon racing, due to participation in various club and combine events. Such as auctions, special band races, white bird "bets", dinners and outings, etc. But those are optional.


----------



## newtobirds (Jul 30, 2010)

For measuring distances try this link.

As a Pigeon Flys

I have found it very accurate for other times I needed direct mileage.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree pigeon racing is an expensive hobby, but if you compare the cost of smoking, drinking, gambling or playing golf, nothing beats our hobby for entertaining and having great sportmanship plus the camaderie that we gain at the end of every season. So I will still stick to pigeon racing since I don't smoke, drink, gamble or play golf.


----------



## Razor (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm 18 years old and just started this hobby, at first I just wanted a pair of pigeons and that's all, now I have 13 pigeons total and I want more. I will hold the taught about racing my pigeons for now and just concentrate on shipping them just to train. There's a lot of clubs here in Oahu but still hesitant to join. Anyone joined a club around my age?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Razor said:


> I'm 18 years old and just started this hobby, at first I just wanted a pair of pigeons and that's all, now I have 13 pigeons total and I want more. I will hold the taught about racing my pigeons for now and just concentrate on shipping them just to train. There's a lot of clubs here in Oahu but still hesitant to join. Anyone joined a club around my age?


I'm 16 and plan on joining a club next year, working on my loft and have a great guy as a mentor buncha guys giving me young birds and breeders.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Years ago, in the "hey day" of pigeon racing here in the U.S. Most started younger than 18 years old. Many started at 13 or so. But nowadays it is unusual for young people to race pigeons.

There are some of course, but mostly old guys like me. A few young people here and there, but mostly old guys (50 and over). 

Onme thing I have noticed is that many flyers started young, then quit for whatever reason. Then start back up again when they reach ages over forty. It seems that life is too hectic when you are a young man (18 to 40), but then things settle down and you remember how much you enjoyed pigeon racing "way back then", and you start up again and fly until you die.


----------



## Razor (Jul 25, 2010)

Here is the link to see pictures of my Racing Pigeons. The pictures kind of suck, that's because I used my cell phone. I only have 2 old birds left for breeding and are not shown in the picture. I will try to get my sisters camera when I get the chance because they don't look so awesome here

http://s61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/pnoyboizi/My Racing Pigeons/


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Razor said:


> I'm 18 years old and just started this hobby, at first I just wanted a pair of pigeons and that's all, now I have 13 pigeons total and I want more. I will hold the taught about racing my pigeons for now and just concentrate on shipping them just to train. There's a lot of clubs here in Oahu but still hesitant to join. Anyone joined a club around my age?


Joining a racing club doesn't really mean you have to race. It's a good place to learn and meet friends, you might even meet someone around your age. Some club members are always willing to help beginners and might even put you under their wing (mentor) or visit racing lofts that way you can get any ideas on their training and feeding, pigeon fancier loves to talk pigeon specially when its time to show how good are their stocks.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

My son is 13. He joined his club 6 weeks ago. He was given 16 birds from the top 3 racers and now seems to have 20 extra uncles. In '11 he says he wants to race in the 200 and 400 OB race as well as in all the YB races under 400. In '12 he plans to "go for it". 

The biggest thing you get from a club is help. We had folks invite is to handle birds, band chicks, pull countermarks and clock birds. Last week the boy was running the Unikon club module for registering the YB or various members. We learned about cleaning, feeding, loft flying, training tosses, and were given a pile of equipment. And no one there will think you are nuts when you start talking about which birds to mate and how many birds might fit in an attic space. 

One word of warning: not everyone in a club is a good guy. For every sky_tx there are a few … let's call them idiots. Look at the results and you can see who really knows what they are doing.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

very good if they can go farther they will be the top birds in races


----------



## Razor (Jul 25, 2010)

newtobirds said:


> For measuring distances try this link.
> 
> As a Pigeon Flys
> 
> I have found it very accurate for other times I needed direct mileage.


Ahhh, mine only says 15 miles now , anyway thank you for the link, I now figured out the max I can go on the island is 25 miles on a straight line lol. Oahu to Big Island is about 250 miles, but I know my pigeons will probably die if I fly them there because if they want to rest, its all water and no land.


----------

